# looking for a band saw



## Doug Anderson (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm getting back into woodworking and have figured out most of what I want in major tools. I was going with the HD Wen model 3962 band saw but they are out of stock. I'd like some suggestions for a good bandsaw in the $500 range. Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out the Grizzly site*

Grizzly has 3 bandsaws in the $550 range:
http://www.grizzly.com/woodworking-bandsaws


----------



## mikeber (Jan 3, 2016)

(To receive more responses you may want to move this thread to the appropriate forum)
As for band saw, you need to think what projects you plan on building. These saws from Grizzly are great but also limited in cutting capacity. If you need more than 14", the next size is 17" and you may find a used one that fits into your budget. A Grizzly 17" saw is about $900 new. But there are other models that you may want to consider, depending on size.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

This saw has been around for many years and sold under various brand names. Dremel, Rikon, Delta, and others. The tip off is the 10" wheel diameter, the 7" re-saw capacity, two speeds, and the 72" blade length. I've had the Dremel model 1120 for over 25 years and it works very well. The only things I've changed on it were the guide blocks. I made my own from 1/4"x1/4" oak soaked in Watco Oil for a few weeks and dried completely. They work just as good as Cool Blocks. I have re-sawed 6" hardwood with this machine using the slow speed and a 1/2" skip tooth blade. I've also made my own rip and crosscut fences for it. The design tracks very well. I did have to balance the aluminum wheels when new to quell a slight vibration in the unit, but that was very easy to do. I usually leave a 3/8" blade on it for most work. The 72" blade length used to be a challenge to find in stores, but the local blade sharping shop will make any blade to any length for a small charge.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

for the price id say Grizzly. i keep an eye open on craigslist, found a ridgid 14" in great shape for $150.00. pawn shop had it and seeing as it weighs over 200 pounds, well they got really tired of moving it. form my experience vibration is the big problem. i did a few adjustments on mine and i can do the nickle test.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

from my experience, even new ones out of the box require a well going through to get them tuned in nicely. since there is little to go wrong or wear out on them, imho I would buy a used one and get more saw for you $$.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

TimPa said:


> from my experience, even new ones out of the box require a well going through to get them tuned in nicely. since there is little to go wrong or wear out on them, imho I would buy a used one and get more saw for you $$.[/QUOTE ]
> plus the fact of getting that great deal. ofcourse it would be nice to buy whatever tool you want without thinking about the price.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I bought a 1951 Delta 14" bs about 10 years ago. Terrific saw. Recently put a riser on it.
I would buy another older Delta in a heart beat, if I needed one.


----------

